# Arc fault in detached garage?



## Duke1921 (Aug 3, 2011)

Do I need arc fault and tamper proof in a detached garage as per NEC 2011? Thanks.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Duke1921 said:


> Do I need arc fault and tamper proof in a detached garage as per NEC 2011? Thanks.


 Your a MASTER electrician:thumbsup: according to your profile .Look for your code book, the answer is within ...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Duke1921 said:


> Do I need arc fault and tamper proof in a detached garage as per NEC 2011? Thanks.


No AFCI But you do need tamper proof and GFCI protection.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Duke1921 said:


> Do I need arc fault and tamper proof in a detached garage as per NEC 2011? Thanks.


I'm not on the 2011 code, but I think TR yes, AFCI no.


----------



## Duke1921 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. Ce2two - I am a master electrician and have been for 12 Years. The answer to almost every question is "within the code book" but I thought the point of the forum was to ask questions and discuss electrical problems/situations of any kind. If everyone stopped discussing/asking questions about things that could be answered in the code book, there would be no threads.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Is the home owner going to buy a Chevy Volt? If so they need an arc-fault, sprinkler system, Ansul system and a million dollar insurance policy.:laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Assuming a residential garage the 2011 NEC specifically calls out accessory buildings in 210.52. Art 406.12 states that all areas specified in 210.52 need to be TR type receptacles. AFCI is not necessary.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> Is the home owner going to buy a Chevy Volt? If so they need an arc-fault, sprinkler system, Ansul system and a million dollar insurance policy.:laughing:


Good one....:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------

